# Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht...



## elroy

Abgespalten von hier.


Reigh said:


> Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte...


 Doppelnegation?


----------



## Hutschi

In gewisser Hinsicht sogar eine *dreifache *Negation. 


> Ich möchte allerdings (1) *nicht* (2) *ausschließen*, dass es das *(3) nicht* z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte ...


 
Es scheint eine gebräuchliche Anwendung der heute seltenen Form zu sein, die das Gegenteil der mathematisch-logischen Form bedeutet.


----------



## I.C.

Ich sehe kein logisches Problem.
In Reigh ist nicht beweisbar, daß Halb kein Element der Jägersprache sein kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Das logische Problem ist bei Nichtanwendung des Stilmittels "doppelte Verneinung", dass der Satz durch die mehrfachen negationen schwer verständlich sein könnte, wenn man das Stilmittel "doppelte Verneinung" nicht kennt. 

In der hier angegebenen Form sind die beiden Sätze:

Ich möchte allerdings *nicht* *ausschließen*, dass es das *nicht* z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte ... 
und Ich möchte allerdings *nicht* *ausschließen*, dass es das z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte ... 

identisch.

Das ist es, was Elroy mit seiner Frage meinte, denke ich.

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## I.C.

Na gut, dann doch.
Ich sehe in schwerer Verständlichkeit kein logisches Problem, aber der Satz ist doch vom Sinn her ganz klar: In Reigh ist vermutlich nicht beweisbar, daß Halb kein Element der Jägersprache sein kann. Die Formulierung deutet an, daß es  bisher nicht gelungen ist, einen Widerspruchsbeweis zu führen, oder daß sich das Problem möglicherweise im Rahmen von Reigh gar nicht untersuchen läßt.

(Hallo Reigh, das ist in keinster Weise gegen Dich gerichtet, ich hoffe das ist klar. Ich selbst neige ja des öfteren dazu, ähnlich gewunden zu formulieren.)


----------



## Reigh

Wenn ich so die Diskussion verfolge, beginne ich, meinen eigenen Satz schon selbst unlogisch zu finden...

I) Ich möchte ausschließen, dass es "das" geben könnte -> "das" gibt es nicht
II) Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es "das" geben könnte -> "das" könnte es geben

III) Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht geben könnte -> ?
IV) Ich möchte ausschließen, dass es das nicht geben könnte -> ?

Ganz nach Gefühl würde ich behaupten, dass III und IV das selbe bedeuten, nämlich, dass es nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, aber, wie I.C. vorschlägt, es keinen Beweis für die Existenz/Nichtexistenz gibt. Es verträgt sich aber rgendwie nicht mit der Verwendung der Negationen...


----------



## Kajjo

> Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte...


Ich halte folgende Aspekte in diesem Zusammenhang für sehr wichtig:

1) Im Deutschen wird die mehrfache Verneinung regelhaft im streng logischen Sinne aufgelöst. Eine doppelte Verneinung ist also keinesfalls eine Intensivierung wie im Englischen und in den meisten Fällen auch keine einfache Bejahung.

_Ich habe nie gesagt, daß es das nicht gibt._
ungleich _Ich habe gesagt, daß es das gibt. <nein mal nein ist nicht ja>
_ungleich _Ich habe gesagt, daß es das nicht gibt. <nein mal nein ist nicht nein>

_Möglich wäre hier zum Beispiel, daß ich mich nie zum Thema geäußert habe, eine differenzierte Meinung hatte oder tatsächlich das Gegenteil behauptet habe.

2) Reigh ist in die Falle des umgangssprachlichen "nicht" getappt. Dieses "nicht" nimmt rhetorisch eine _nachfragende Bedeutung_ an und darf nicht als Verneinung interpretiert werden.

_Willst Du nicht mit uns kommen?
Kann es das in der Jägersprache nicht geben?
Wollen Sie nicht doch noch ein Glas Wein trinken?

_Reigh hat also keine doppelte Verneinung angewandt, sondern aus Versehen ein umgangssprachliches "nicht" untergemischt. Der Satz war daher für Muttersprachler an sich problemlos verständlich.

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Der Satz war daher für Muttersprachler an sich problemlos verständlich.


 Für mich auch.   Meine Anmerkung sollte keineswegs darauf hinweisen, dass ich den Satz nicht verstanden habe, sondern darauf, dass ich mich wegen der seltsamen Konstruktion gewundert habe.  Du hast bestätigt, dass solche Konstruktionen im Deutschen nicht erlaubt sind, ohne dass der Satz eine andere Bedeutung annimmt.


----------



## I.C.

Reigh said:


> III) Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht geben könnte -> ?
> IV) Ich möchte ausschließen, dass es das nicht geben könnte -> ?
> 
> Ganz nach Gefühl würde ich behaupten, dass III und IV das selbe bedeuten,


Nein, ganz und gar nicht. In III schreibst Du entweder, daß Du Dir der Nichtexistenz von etwas nicht sicher bist, oder, daß Du den Wunsch oder die Absicht hast, eine Nichtexistenz nicht zu verhindern. In IV bist Du Dir entweder ausgesprochen sicher, daß es etwas nicht geben kann, oder Du drückst den Wunsch oder die Absicht aus, eine Existenz zu verhindern.

  Ich vermute ja auch ein wenig, daß hier ein umgangssprachlich formulierter Gedanke Pate stand und das Ergebnis vielleicht nicht ganz so ausgefallen ist, wie ursprünglich geplant. „Könnte es das nicht in der Jägersprache geben? Das möchte ich nicht ausschließen.“ Das Ergebnis ist aber trotz der vermutlich unbeabsichtigten logischen Struktur und der eher ungewöhnlichen und auch von mir nicht favorisierten Plazierung des „nicht“ meines Erachtens dennoch ein fast noch zulässiger Satz. 
Beispiel für eine etwas ähnliche Stellung von „nicht“: Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, daß es so ein Kleid nicht doch noch woanders gibt. 
Kein sehr schöner Satz, aber meines Erachtens noch zulässig. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es das nicht noch mancherorts geben könnte. Grenzwertig, würde ich meinen wollen. 

(Dies schreibend fiel mir wirklich wichtiger Begriff ein: Schwurbel.)


----------



## Hutschi

Der Satz in der Form: "Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es nicht doch noch irgendwo existieren könnte" (und ähnlich)

ist durchaus geläufig und wird keineswegs durch mathematische Berechnungen verstanden - und das ist das eigentlich merkwürdige. Das haben auch einige schon in der Diskussion bestätigt. 

Erst durch Überlegen wird er eventuell unverständlich.

Eine nachfragende Form ist:

"Könntest Du morgen nicht mitkommen?"

Wenn ich diese so beantworte:
"Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass ich morgen nicht doch noch mitkomme." - heißt das hier, dass ich eigentlich mitkommen möchte, aber es sehr ungewiss ist, jedoch noch eine winzige Chance besteht. Un in diesem Sinne ist es logisch falsch, wird aber umgangssprachlich gebraucht, eventuell ist es aber auch umgangssprachlich falsch. In vielen Dialekten ist es die richtige Form und findet dann zumindest den Weg in die regionale Umgangssprache - wie auch immer.

Die Form ist der Ausdruck einer winzigen Hintertür.


----------



## I.C.

> "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass ich morgen nicht doch noch mitkomme." - heißt das hier, dass ich eigentlich mitkommen möchte, aber es sehr ungewiss ist, jedoch noch eine winzige Chance besteht.


Kenne ich so, daß jemand sagt, daß er voraussichtlich nicht kommt, auch keine falschen Hoffnungen wecken möchte, aber dies im Nachhinein abschwächt, möglicherweise will er wirklich kommen, wenn er denn kann, möglicherweise will er aber auch nur den Schein wahren oder er sah die Enttäuschung im Gesicht einer anderen Person.


> Un in diesem Sinne ist es logisch falsch, wird aber umgangssprachlich gebraucht, eventuell ist es aber auch umgangssprachlich falsch.


Ich vermute, dieses „nicht doch“ steht stellvertretend für „wider Erwarten“, „entgegen unseren Wünschen“, „trotz aller Vorkehrungen“ oder  „trotz alledem“, so daß keine doppelte Verneinung gemeint ist. „Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß ich morgen wider Erwarten noch mitkomme“. 
„Na, wenn das nicht doch noch mal regnet!“ 
Stimmt, die nur oberflächliche Ähnlichkeit meiner Beispiele mit der echten doppelten Verneinung ist mir entgangen. Das eliminiert natürlich meine beiden Beispielsätze als Beispiele. Ich bin allerdings trotzdem der (wie wohl ersichtlich nicht ganz bierernsten) Überzeugung, das der Ausgangssatz unabhängig von seiner Intention im Endeffekt in dem von mir beschriebenen Sinn logisch klar und fast zulässig, wenn auch holprig ist (das „z.B.“ stört doch etwas...).


----------



## I.C.

Nach nochmaligem Nachdenken vermute ich, daß es auch ein abschwächendes „nicht“ im Sinne von „möglicherweise“ geben könnte.
Ein Schlüssel ist weg.
Könnte der Schlüssel zu Hause sein? 
Könnte der Schlüssel nicht zu Hause sein? -> Könnte er möglicherweise zu Hause sein.
Könnte der Schlüssel doch zu Hause sein? -> Obwohl jemand der Meinung ist, dem sei nicht so.
Könnte der Schlüssel nicht doch zu Hause sein? -> Könnte er möglicherweise zu Hause sein, obwohl jemand der Meinung ist, dem sei nicht so. Abgeschwächte Form.
Könnte der Schlüssel nicht vielleicht zu Hause sein? -> Ich vermute, das ist eine doppelte Abschwächung. Könnte er vielleicht unter Umständen...?
Könnte der Schlüssel nicht vielleicht doch zu Hause sein? Man weiß ja nie. -> Das Spiel geht weiter.

Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Kajjo

I.C. said:


> Nach nochmaligem Nachdenken vermute ich, daß es auch ein abschwächendes „nicht“ im Sinne von „möglicherweise“ geben könnte.


Ich zitiere meinen eigenen Beitrag, da Du ihn wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen hast:


> 2) Reigh ist in die Falle des umgangssprachlichen "nicht" getappt. Dieses "nicht" nimmt rhetorisch eine _nachfragende Bedeutung_ an und darf nicht als Verneinung interpretiert werden.
> 
> _Willst Du nicht mit uns kommen?
> Kann es das in der Jägersprache nicht geben?
> Wollen Sie nicht doch noch ein Glas Wein trinken?
> 
> _Reigh hat also keine doppelte Verneinung angewandt, sondern aus Versehen ein umgangssprachliches "nicht" untergemischt.


Eigentlich sollte doch damit alles klar sein, oder? Natürlich hat das von Reigh verwendete "nicht" keineswegs eine negierende Bedeutung.

Warum muß man dieses Thema noch so verkomplizieren, nachdem schon alles geklärt wurde? Wem soll dies nützen? Warum werden frühere Beiträge einfach ignoriert? -- Fragen über Fragen!

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Kajjo said:


> Ich zitiere meinen eigenen Beitrag, da Du ihn wahrscheinlich nicht gelesen hast:


Ja, doch, das hatte ich gelesen, und ich nahm an, Du meinst im Wesentlichen das Gleiche, aber mir war nicht ganz klar, ob Du mit „nachfragend“, was ich als nachhakend verstand, einen in der Praxis das Mögliche ausdrückenden Aspekt dieses „nicht“ ansprachst. „Und ich dachte: Könnte das nicht der Jochen sein?“ (Obwohl kein Anlaß bestand, das je zu bezweifeln, zu verneinen oder eine andere Annahme für wahrscheinlicher zu halten.)
Wäre klarer gewesen, wenn ich Dich zitiert hätte, ein Versäumnis.


> Warum muß man dieses Thema noch so verkomplizieren, nachdem schon alles geklärt wurde? Wem soll dies nützen? Warum werden frühere Beiträge einfach ignoriert? -- Fragen über Fragen!


Ja, ja, ich hör schon auf.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ... Reigh ist in die Falle des *umgangssprachlichen* "nicht" getappt. Dieses "nicht" nimmt rhetorisch eine _nachfragende Bedeutung_ an und darf nicht als Verneinung interpretiert werden.
> ...
> Kajjo


 
Ich frage mich, ob es dieses "nicht" nicht auch allgemein gibt, also allgemein in der Standardsprache. Ich denke, es ist nicht auf die Umgangssprache beschränkt.

Das ist letztlich die Ursache, warum ich noch weiter geschrieben hatte, obwohl der Sinn des Satzes (der Sätze) völlig klar ist.

Es geht um die grammatischen Eigenschaften.

Ich neige jetzt dazu, den Satz als standardsprachlich zu betrachten.

Bei der nachfragenden Bedeutung kommt es nicht auf die Form der Frage an, nur auf die Tatsache.

Beispiel:
"Das kann doch nicht sein!" 

Hier zeigt das "nicht" Zweifel zwischen dem bisherigen und einem neuen Wissen an. (Nachfragend oder nachhakend als Ausrufesatz ...)

Es bedeutet aber: Das kann sein, ich habe nur vorher gedacht, das könne nicht sein. - ein recht komplexer Sachverhalt für den kurzen Satz - und vollständig standardsprachlich.


Damit steht die Frage: "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte ... " - ist das nicht auch standardsprachlich richtig?

Oder ist es wirklich nur eine Formverwechslung?

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## I.C.

Hutschi said:


> Ich frage mich, ob es dieses "nicht" nicht auch allgemein gibt, also allgemein in der Standardsprache. Ich denke, es ist nicht auf die Umgangssprache beschränkt.


Aus meiner Sicht ist es zwar eher umgangssprachlich, aber in der Schriftsprache nicht grundsätzlich verpönt. 


> Damit steht die Frage: "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte ... " - ist das nicht auch standardsprachlich richtig?


 Ich las das so:
  "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es das nicht (doch), z.B. in der Jägersprache, geben könnte ... "


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich frage mich, ob es dieses "nicht" nicht auch allgemein gibt, also allgemein in der Standardsprache. Ich denke, es ist nicht auf die Umgangssprache beschränkt.


Ich glaube, wir beide sind uns in diesem Falle einig: Reighs Satz ist standardsprachlich und formal korrekt. Die Ausdrucksweise gehört aber eher der gesprochenen Sprache als der Schriftsprache an. Man könnte sich aber das nachfragende _nicht_ duchaus auch in einer gehobenen Rede als rhetorisch wirksamen Bestandteil vorstellen.

Wir hadern hier eher an der Definition von Umgangssprache. Mal bezeichnen wir damit eine übliche, aber von den Regeln abweichende Sprache, mal aber auch nur die von der gehobenen Schriftsprache abweichende, regelkonforme Ausdrucksweise. Mir ist bisher noch keine gute, scharfe Definition von Umgangssprache begegnet.

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Kajjo said:


> Wir hadern hier eher an der Definition von Umgangssprache. Mal bezeichnen wir damit eine übliche, aber von den Regeln abweichende Sprache, mal aber auch nur die von der gehobenen Schriftsprache abweichende, regelkonforme Ausdrucksweise. Mir ist bisher noch keine gute, scharfe Definition von Umgangssprache begegnet.


Ich denke, es kann keine Definition geben, die beide scharf abgrenzt und zugleich dem gewachsenen Reichtum, der Lebendigkeit und Veränderlichkeit der Sprache Rechnung trägt. 
Meine Definition von Umgangssprache findet sich hier  :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=96406&highlight=umgangssprachlich
Ich will sie gar nicht scharf von der Schriftsprache abgrenzen und habe folglich keine Probleme.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Abgespalten von hier. Doppelnegation?


This is the greatest amount of time I've ever delayed before I've replied to a thread.

This was the original sentence in question:


> Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte...


After checking carefully with four people in Germany, here is the consensus.

The above sentence is very common in structure, even in the speech of people who speak German quite well, but it is not correct.

The problem is the verb "ausschließen", which has approximately the meaning of "rule out".

Normally we do "rule out the possibility" that something does "not exist", and this is precisely what the above sentence says—literally.

If, on the other hand, the verb is changed to something that means "conclude", then the logic is fine.

We can, for instance, say:

1) I don't wish to _*conclude*_ that the word X does not exist in the jargon of Y.

We can't grammatically say:

2) I don't wish to _*rule out*_ (the possibility) that the word X does not exist in the jargon of Y.

The problem: the structure of the second sentence, in English, sounds incredibly wrong in. However, the German sentence we are discussing here, which uses much the same logic, does *not* sound obviously wrong to the people with whom I've spoken. Each one told me that the second "nicht" appears so often casual communication that the theoretical problem in logic is not at all obvious in German. 

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

Meine wirre Sicht der Dinge:
Die echte doppelte Verneinung paßt besser zu den Erwartungen, die wir bereits im ersten Teil des Satzes geformt haben. Wir werden Opfer unserer Erwartungshaltung. Die Struktur des Satzes kann leicht mißverstanden werden, denn insbesondere ein schriftlich geäußertes „ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen“ scheint (scheint!) auf den ersten Blick auf eine Sprachebene zu verweisen, in der eine echte doppelte Verneinung gebräuchlicher ist und angemessener wäre als das tatsächlich hier verwendete umgangsprachliche „nicht“. 
Um diese Konfusion zu vermeiden, würde ein solches „nicht“ hier üblicherweise durch ein „doch“ ergänzt werden. Ich halte dies aber nicht für zwingend erforderlich. 

Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht gibt. 
-> Echte doppelte Verneinung. Entspricht unserer Erwartungshaltung. Die Nichtexistenz von etwas ist möglich, aber ungewiß. 

1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte. 

2. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht woanders geben könnte. 

3. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte. 

4. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es das nicht z.B. in der Jägersprache geben könnte.  


Zu 1.: Unser umgangsprachliches „nicht“, leicht identifizierbar durch das „doch“.
Zu 2.: Immer noch unser umgangsprachliches „nicht“, jetzt identifizierbar durch das „woanders“. Klarer wäre „woanders doch“, aber ich halte das „doch“ für verzichtbar.
Zu 3.: „z.B. in der Jägersprache“ ersetzt „woanders“. Unklar und vielleicht nicht sehr schön, aber meines Erachtens noch zulässig.
Zu 4.: Leichte Variation, in der „so etwas“ durch „das“ ersetzt worden ist.

(Dem gewünschten Sinn entprechend gesprochen, wäre der Satz vermutlich einen Tick klarer, da dann die Zugehörigkeit des zweiten „nicht“ zu „zum Beispiel“  durch eine entsprechende Akzentuierung offensichtlicher wäre. Ich selbst (wenn ich denn dazu aufgefordert würde, diesen Satz zu betonen) spräche „nicht zum Beispiel“ als Einheit, ohne Pause. Im Falle einer doppelten Verneinung  höbe ich das „nicht“ etwas hervor.)


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> Meine wirre Sicht der Dinge:
> Die echte doppelte Verneinung paßt besser zu den Erwartungen, die wir bereits im ersten Teil des Satzes geformt haben. Wir werden Opfer unserer Erwartungshaltung. Die Struktur des Satzes kann leicht mißverstanden werden, denn insbesondere ein schriftlich geäußertes „ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen“ scheint (scheint!) auf den ersten Blick auf eine Sprachebene zu verweisen, in der eine echte doppelte Verneinung gebräuchlicher ist und angemessener wäre als das tatsächlich hier verwendete umgangsprachliche „nicht“.


I have been totally unable to make anyone understand the one point that I wanted to make, at least I have been unable to in this discussion.

These double negations are 100% correct in English:

I don't wish to _*say *_that your point is not completely logical.
I don't wish to _*infer*_ that your point is not completely logical.

In the above sentence you could also use: _*state, conclude, insinunate*_, etc. Although each different word changes the meaning or nuance at least a little, the structure remains the same, and it is correct.

These are wrong:

I don't wish to _*deny *_that your point is not completely logical.
I don't wish to _*preclude  *_that your point is not completely logical.
I don't wish to _*"rule out the possibility"*_ that your point is not completely logical.
I don't wish to _*"exclude the possibility"*_ that your point is not completely logical.

The second "not" _*must*_ be removed to make these sentences correct:

I don't wish to deny that your point is completely logical.
I don't wish to preclude that your point is completely logical.
I don't wish to "exclude the possibility" that your point is completely logical.

Etc.

For me, the whole discussion hinges on the meaning of "ausschließen". I thought it meant: preclude, rule out the possiblity, rule out in advance, etc. 

I checked PAGES of examples using "nicht ausschließen" and only found examples like these:

Auch Pflüger wollte nicht *ausschließen*, dass ein Krieg noch verhindert werden kann. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

Ein Konzernsprecher wollte nicht *ausschließen*, dass der Nachfolger unter einem neuen Namen auf den Markt kommt. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

Berlin - "Ich will nicht *ausschließen*, dass sich die Lage bei einem Irak-Krieg verschärft", sagte Struck am Freitag in Berlin. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

Sollte die Ölnachfrage aber deutlich fallen, könne er nicht *ausschließen*, dass die Minister vorher reagieren und die Quoten wieder senken, sagte Alkheraigi. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

The double "nicht" appears rather often in Google searches, but we all know that proves nothing except that something is commonly used.

Could we be talking about something that is so common in speech, in German, that well-educated people use it in spite of the fact that it is technically wrong? 

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> I have been totally unable to make anyone understand the one point that I wanted to make, at least I have been unable to in this discussion.


I’m under the impression I understand your and your German sources’ point of view, I just don’t agree with it.  
Reasons as outlined.  


> For me, the whole discussion hinges on the meaning of "ausschließen".


As explained, for me it doesn’t, because the second “nicht” does not really mean “nicht”, but “wider Erwarten”, “wider den Anschein”, “wider anderslautende Behauptungen” or something alike . The way I see it, this works (even if it may win no awards), because the “nicht” does not stand by itself, but is part of the unit “nicht z.B in der Jägersprache”. For me it hinges on the progression from sentence 1. to 4., which looks ok to me. But this may be arguable.

"1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."

Meaning:
"Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas trotz gegenteiliger Erwartungen oder Meinungen doch geben könnte."
If you believe sentence 1. is verboten (and I tend to think your criticism may apply to it), then we may have to agree to disagree.  
I think sentence 4. isn't illogical,  because I interpret the second “nicht” as I sense it is intended, accept its peculiar nature, and do not insist on interpreting it as the “nicht” it in my opinion isn't meant to be, the one used in formal logic. 


> I checked PAGES of examples using "nicht ausschließen" and only found examples like


It’s not very surprising you didn’t find examples of alike sentences all too easily, especially not in print. The sentence is unusual and no one suggested writing thus. 
Did you search for examples that combine "nicht ausschließen" with "nicht doch"?


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> "1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."


Well, since the rest of your answer was in English, and since you did not give a single suggestion of what "ausschliesßen" means in English in the above sentence, I'm at a loss. 

How would your translate your sentence above into English?

I have no trouble understanding it. I never did. However, I still don't understand the logic. I won't agree to disagree because I can hardly disagree with natives about German!

Let's just say that I give up, that I'll agree to accept something that makes no sense to me. Let's leave it at that. I'm throwing in the towel. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

The logic is not mathematical.
It may be similar to that in
"We don't need no education." 

(If I understand it right. Just to make sure: How would you translate this? Is the meaning: "Wir brauchen keine Bildung" or "wir brauchen Bildung"?)

"Ausschließen" means to state (to assume as true) that the corresponding fact is impossible.
"Nicht ausschließen" means to give a chance that the fact is true - but it is not known exactly. The probability is low, however.

This is the difference to "We don't need no education".

"Ich möchte nicht ausschließen" says: definitely, may be - or may not be - but I suppose it may not be. 
"Ich möchte ausschließen" means: I think for sure, that the corresponding fact is not true.

If you say:

It may be, that the fact is true.
it is logically the same as:
It may be that is not true.

If you consider this, both sentences
"1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."
"2. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas doch geben könnte."

mean almost the same in the mathematical sense.

"3. Ich möchte allerdings ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."
In this is the case, I cannot find a mathematical or logical solution.
It means something like: As far as may knowledge is true, such things can definitely not be.


----------



## Kajjo

> _Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."
> _How would your translate your sentence above into English?


The general meaning is very clear:

_I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could exist. (i.e. I believe it does not exist, but I cannot be sure about that: Maybe it really exists.)

_It is difficult to translate the filler words "nicht doch" correctly. Similar to the word "eigentlich" such German terms are really difficult to translate into English.

The meaning is something like the following attempts. Please correct and comment on those examples!

_I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could nevertheless exist.
__I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could exist anyway.__
I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could exist after all._

Again, the phrase "nicht doch" is a filler word emphasizing the contrast between what the speaker really believes and what possibly, unexpectedly could be true nevertheless. There is no issue of "distorted logic", of "double negation" or of inconsistency involved at all. It's a filler word, not a negation.

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> since you did not give a single suggestion of what "ausschliesßen" means in English in the above sentence, I'm at a loss.


Oh, I thought the meaning of „etwas ausschließen“ here was understood. To rule out the possibility of something.


> How would your translate your sentence above into English?


A literal translation seems a little difficult and I’m not good at translating, anyway. Maybe like this: 
I don’t want to rule out the possibility that such a thing could exist nevertheless.

For further examples you could search for "nicht ausschließen, daß nicht" or more specifically for "nicht ausschließen, daß nicht doch". Some (but not all) of the examples that Google comes up with illustrate the usage in question.


Kajjo said:


> The general meaning is very clear:
> 
> I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could exist. (i.e. I believe it does not exist, but I cannot be sure about that: Maybe it really exists.)
> (...)
> Again, the phrase "nicht doch" is a filler word emphasizing the contrast between what the speaker really believes and what possibly, unexpectedly could be true nevertheless. There is no issue of "distorted logic", of "double negation" or of inconsistency involved at all.


I couldn't agree more.


----------------------------------------------------


gaer said:


> Well, since the rest of your answer was in English


(I’m sorry. When I reply to something written in English, particularly when I do so point by point, it’s easier for me to reply in English, as well, and I will do so automatically, as reading English will make me think in English. For my previous answer in German I had to remind myself not to, but this worked better, anyway, because I had to do some thinking in German.)


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> The logic is not mathematical.
> It may be similar to that in
> "We don't need no education."


"We don't need no education" is substandard English, Hutschi. We understand what it means, but you will not see such a sentence written by anyone who speaks English well—not seriously.


> (If I understand it right. Just to make sure: How would you translate this? Is the meaning: "Wir brauchen keine Bildung" or "wir brauchen Bildung"?)


"Wir brauchen keine Bildung."

"We don't need no education", which is incorrect, should be: "we don't need education" or "we need no education".

"Ausschließen" means to state (to assume as true) that the corresponding fact is impossible.

Right—"to rule out the possibility"…


> If you consider this, both sentences
> "1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."
> "2. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas doch geben könnte."
> 
> mean almost the same in the mathematical sense.


Sentence 2 is fully logical to those of us who grow up speaking English. 

However, sentence 1 is equally logical, according to the explanation that Kajjo gave, and I'll get to that in just a moment.


> "3. Ich möchte allerdings ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."
> In this is the case, I cannot find a mathematical or logical solution.
> It means something like: As far as may knowledge is true, such things can definitely not be.


I think that "nicht doch", as a unit, makes the sentence totally weird in German.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> (Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte." )
> 
> The general meaning is very clear:
> 
> It is difficult to translate the filler words "nicht doch" correctly. Similar to the word "eigentlich" such German terms are really difficult to translate into English.


Kajjo, I understand, and your answer is extremely clear. In addition, it explains why the sentence makes sense to me with "nicht doch" but not merely with "nicht". I now think that the second "nicht" is merely a shortened version of the same filler.


> The meaning is something like the following attempts.
> 
> Please correct and comment on those examples!
> 
> [Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte.]
> 
> _I would not like to rule out, that such a thing could nevertheless exist._


That is by far the best in English. If we can use "nicht doch" to mean "nevertheless", then yes. It works.


> Again, the phrase "nicht doch" is a filler word emphasizing the contrast between what the speaker really believes and what possibly, unexpectedly could be true nevertheless. There is no issue of "distorted logic", of "double negation" or of inconsistency involved at all. It's a filler word, not a negation.


I understand now.

Here is what I did, by the way.

I went here, the Leipzig site:

I did a search for "ausschließen", then I searched each page for "nicht doch". Here is what came up in the total of 12 or 13 pages. The filler was used only once and not after an initial negation, since "neither…nor" is not a negation, at least not the same kind:

Allerdings wollten weder Dresdner Bank noch Allianz ausschließen, dass auf der Aufsichtsratssitzung _*nicht doch*_ über einen Abschied von Fahrholz gesprochen werde. (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE)

I found no examples of "nicht ausschließen" used with "nicht doch". To me that suggests that this filler (nicht doch) is avoided in formal writing, at least in magazines. 

It also suggests to me that it appears regularly in speech or informal writing. 

_*Obviously it can't be wrong if you and other natives feel comfortable with it!*_

It is reasonably common online:

Results 1 - 10 of about 184 for "nicht ausschließen dass es zu".
Results 1 - 1 of about 2 for "nicht ausschließen dass es _*nicht doch*_ zu". 
Results 1 - 2 of about 3 for "nicht ausschließen dass es _*doch*_ zu".
Your search - "nicht ausschließen dass es nicht zu" - did not match any documents.

That's not a low number of hits WITH the filler, considering that I searched a very specific phrase.

Is it possible that "doch" and "nicht doch" are actually used the same way, just two variations of the same filler. And that they might appear less frequently in writing simply because fillers are used more often in speech?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I understand, and your answer is extremely clear. In addition, it explains why the sentence makes sense to me with "nicht doch" but not merely with "nicht". I now think that the second "nicht" is merely a shortened version of the same filler.


Ja, richtig! In dem ursprünglichen Titelsatz wäre die Wendung "nicht doch" flüssiger und auf jeden Fall gleichbedeutend gewesen.



> The filler was used only once and not after an initial negation, since "neither…nor" is not a negation, at least not the same kind:
> _Allerdings wollten weder Dresdner Bank noch Allianz ausschließen, dass auf der Aufsichtsratssitzung *nicht doch* über einen Abschied von Fahrholz gesprochen werde. (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE)
> _


Meiner Meinung nach ist _weder..noch_ durchaus eine Negation, und das von Dir genannte Beispiel formal identisch zu dem hier diskutierten Fall. Wenn man "weder Dresdner Bank noch Allianz" so verändern möchte, daß nur noch eines der beiden Institute übrig bleibt, muß man schreiben:

_Allerdings wollte die Dresdner Bank nicht ausschließen, dass auf der Aufsichtsratssitzung *nicht doch* über einen Abschied von Fahrholz gesprochen werde. (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE)
_


> And that they might appear less frequently in writing simply because fillers are used more often in speech?


Ja, Füllwörter und rhetorisch geschickte Phrasen tauchen generell mehr in der gesprochenen als in der geschriebenen Sprache auf. Allerdings sind "nicht doch" und "doch" durchaus auch in der Schriftsprache üblich und nützlich.

Ich bin froh, daß wir das Problem jetzt soweit gelöst haben!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist noch nicht wirklich gelöst. Ich glaube an Füllwörter, aber nicht im vorliegenden Fall. Es muss eine logische Lösung geben, und sie muss einfach sein, sonst würden nicht alle den Sinn des Satzes schnell begreifen.

Zu folgendem ist ja die Lösung einfach:



> ... weder Dresdner Bank noch Allianz (ausschließen) ...


In this part, the negations are in parallel and excluding each other. 

It is the same as "Die Dresdner Bank wollte nicht ausschließen und die Allianz wollte nicht ausschließen". = "Sowohl die Dresdner Bank als auch die Allianz wollte nicht ausschließen".

In this case, the language follows exactly the law of logic.
Logische Untersuchungen.
Dritter Teil: Gedankengefüge.
Autor: Gottlob *Frege*


> Wenn "A" einen
> Gedanken ausdrückt, so soll "nicht A" die Verneinung dieses
> Gedankens ausdrücken. Das Entsprechende gelte von "B". Wenn dann
> "A" und "B" eigentliche Sätze sind, so ist der Sinn von
> 
> "(nicht A) und (nicht B)",
> 
> wofür ich auch schreibe
> 
> "weder A, noch B",
> 
> das Gefüge dritter Art der beiden durch "A" und durch "B"
> ausgedrückten Gedanken.


http://www.phil.uni-passau.de/dlwg/ws08/26-2-97.TXT 

"nicht doch" ist nicht einfach ein Füllwort. Es unterliegt auch einer Logik.

Ich kann es nicht weglassen, ohne den Sinn zu verändern.

Ich sehe eben, dass "doch" eine Negation enthält. Es sagt aus, dass "doch" das Gegenteil (die Negation) einer anderen Aussage (Annahme) gilt.

"Kommst du morgen etwa nicht mit?" "Doch!" (hier negiert "doch" die Form "nicht"). 

"nicht doch" ist das Gegenteil von "eigentlich nicht".

Eine Lösung gibt es nicht. 
Vielleicht gibt es doch eine Lösung.
Gibt es nicht doch eine Lösung?

In all diesen Fällen ist es logisch klar.

Hieraus folgt auch, dass:

"1. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht doch geben könnte."

logisch völlig klar ist.

Er heißt durch einfache Umformung:

"1.b Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas (vielleicht) geben könnte." (vielleicht steckt auch schon logisch in "könnte", deshalb habe ich es in Klammer gesetzt.)


"Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es so etwas nicht geben könnte." ist der problematische Satz.

Setzen wir konkrete Dinge ein:

1.c "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es Bananen nicht geben könnte."
Hier wäre sofort klar:
Es gibt Bananen. Es könnte aber etwas dazu führen, dass es keine Bananen geben könnte.

1.d "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es Yetis nicht geben könnte."
Es gibt vielleicht Yetis. Hier ist gemeint "nicht doch" geben könnte. Aber es steht nicht da.

1.e "Ich möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen, daß es alkoholfreien Alkohol nicht geben könnte." Hier ergibt sich sofort eine rein logische Lösung. Sie hat allerdings wenig Sinn.

Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass nur der Fall der Ungewissheit für diese Konstruktion von Belang ist.


"Ausschließen" und "nicht" in "nicht ausschließen" sind Teil einer zweiwertigen Aussagenlogik.

"möchte", "könnte", "nicht" in "nicht geben", "könnte", "doch" sind Teil einer modalen mehrwertigen Logik.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist _weder..noch_ durchaus eine Negation, und das von Dir genannte Beispiel formal identisch zu dem hier diskutierten Fall.


You are absolutely right!

1) Neither you nor I will rule out the possibility that "nicht doch" is a filler.
We won't rule out the possibility that "nicht doch" is a filler.
2) Neither you nor I will conclude that "nicht doch" is not a filler.
We won't conclude that "nicht doch" is not a filler.


> Ich bin froh, daß wir das Problem jetzt soweit gelöst haben!


I'm pleased. 

Gaer


----------

